# Gemeinsame Ordner bei "Virtual Box"



## WindowShopper (12. Juli 2008)

Hallo,
ich benutze Virtual Box mit Mac OS X als Host und WinXP als Gast.
Nun wollte ich einen sog. Gemeinsamen Ordner anlegen. Ich habe einen neuen Ordner auf meinem Mac OS-Schreibtisch erstellt ("VBox Share"). Über Geräte->Gemeinsame Ordner hab ich diesen Ordner dann auch zur Virtual Box hinzugefügt. Wenn ich in XP jetzt aber in der Konsole "net use x: \\vboxsvr\VBox Share" eingebe erscheint:

System error 67 has occurred.
The network name cannot be found.

Was mach ich denn falsch?


----------

